# Transportation



## Ablev1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,

I will be working in Martindale and staying in Randburg. What is the viability of using a car service instead of renting a car? Any idea on rates for hiring a driver?

Thank You


----------



## Ertjies (Aug 2, 2013)

Ablev1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be working in Martindale and staying in Randburg. What is the viability of using a car service instead of renting a car? Any idea on rates for hiring a driver?
> 
> Thank You


You don't want to even consider the public transport option, so that leaves you with one of 2 options, either employ somebody to drive you around (Pay for the car as well as his salary) or looking into cheap long term car rentals from Pace Car Rental, I have used them a couple of times and I can assure you that their cars are of an acceptable quality and their prices are highly competitive.


----------

